# gönderebileceğin



## Mindlevery

Hello,

Can you help me in translating this?

*Gönderebileceğin başka fotoğraflar var mı?*

Actually only "gönderebileceğin" is what I don't understand correctly...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Asr

Are there other photos you can send?

Hope this helps


----------



## Mindlevery

Yes it helps! Thank you! ^^
But can you explain to me all the suffixes in "gönderebileceğin" please?


----------



## Asr

I can only try...

göndermek---to send

gönderebilmek---to be able to send

gönderebileceksin---you will be able to send

gönderebileceğin fotoğraflar--- the photos you will be able to send.


----------



## Mindlevery

Asr said:


> I can only try...
> 
> göndermek---to send
> 
> gönderebilmek---to be able to send
> 
> gönderebileceksin---you will be able to send
> 
> gönderebileceğin fotoğraflar--- the photos you will be able to send.


 
Teşekkürler!
Hmm...So "in" in the end refers to the photos?


----------



## Asr

You are welcome. yes, "in" refers to the photos and "you" combined.

as in;

okuduğun kitap---the book you read 

okuduğu kitap---the book he/she read(s)

okuduğum kitap---the book I read.


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Teşekkürler!
> Hmm...So "in" in the end refers to the photos?



*It is the suffix -sin and refers to you who are able to send the photos*


----------



## saktas

the word is* gönder-ebil-ece(ğ)-in*

1) *gönder-*ebil-ece(ğ)-in

first one is the root of verb *göndermek* *(to send)*

2) gönder*-ebil*-ece(ğ)-in

second one is the *"-ebilmek" (to be able to)*

3)gönder*-*ebil-*ece(ğ)*-in

third one is to make the verb in future tense *(will)*
the original form of it is* -ecek*
in Turkish if a suffix end with *"k"*, has another suffix starts with "a vowel", turns into *"ğ"*
İf the word didnt take the suffix *"-in"*, it would be *"gönderebilecek"*

4)gönder*-*ebil-ece(ğ)-*in*

this suffix gives you the meaning of *you* do the action.
Also makes the word *adjective *, so you can use it with a noun,
for example *"gönderebileceğin(adj.) fotoğraflar(noun)"*

*So the meaning is;*

*gönderebileceğin *(you will be able to send)
*gönderebileceğin fotoğraflar *(the photos that you will be able to send)
*gönderebileceğin başka fotoğraflar *
(other photos that you will be able to send)

*Gönderebileceğin başka fotoğraflar var mı?*
(Are there any other photos that you will be able to send ?)

What a difficult language


----------

